# Empire Builder trip



## Neil_M (Nov 8, 2007)

Greetings from London!

Posted on here before, but couldnt find my way back in, hence the new username!

Travelled from Seattle to Chicago on 27/10/2007 and had a great trip. Good crew on board, all on the ball and friendly and all the meals were fine. The steak is a good choice for dinner! The china plates make a difference, the sleeper car attendant said the disposable ones cost $1.50 each, bit expensive for throwaway stuff...

Only 'complaint' was the diner running out of Sam Adams :angry:

Despite the claim of refurbished sleeper cars on this run, I couldnt see the difference between these and my trip on the CZ in May. No problem as everything worked and had 2 good nights sleep in my roomette.

Time keeping was good, only 20 odd minutes late into CHI, we were 30 minutes early at some points during the trip. Crossing Montana and North Dakota wasnt the most exciting trip on a train I have ever made.....

We stopped for fuel at Havre and managed to leave someones husband behind, bet he had a fun packed 24hrs, Havre didnt look the best place for a enjoyable night out!

Enjoyable trip anyway, met some great people and watched some great scenery roll past the window, just what rail travel is about!

Some trip photos here http://50031.fotopic.net/c1400420.html

and some rail shots around Chicago (a great city!) http://50031.fotopic.net/c1399320.html

Cant wait for my next trip!

Neil


----------



## AlanB (Nov 8, 2007)

Neil,

Thanks for the report! 

As for the sleeping cars, you are guaranteed to get one of the newly refurbished cars on the Empire Builder. But they can and do show up on other routes too, so it is entirely possible that you did have one on the CZ.


----------

